# CCR 2450 auger lever adjustment



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

I installed a new drive belt and am trying to adjust the cable tension. The manual says to use the adjustment holes on the cable connection to obtain a 1/16 to 1/8" separation between the lever and the handle when pulled. No matter what hole I use on the adjuster the lever and handle "easily" contact each other when pulled. For that matter, I don't recall any separation the entire time I've owned the machine (+/- 15 years). Getting the required separation does not seem possible with this adjustment alone. The belt does not seem overly tensioned. Is it possible that the cable has stretched too much or the spring has lost tension? I'm assuming that if the belt is not overly tensioned and the auger/paddles stops when released things should be OK.


----------

